# what is DVI-D?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

As the title states, is a dvi cable the same as a DVI-D? I am looking at buying a dell monitor and under specs it lists dvi-d

thanks


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvi

Yes, a "DVI" cable is what you're looking for. I've yet to see a DVI cable on the market that wasn't DVI-I (both analog & digital)


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Lots of cables out there are DVD-D. 

As long as your system has a DVI port, you will be fine as the proper cable *should* come with the Dell monitor. A DVI-I port will accept a DVI-D monitor. You just can't go the other way around (DVI-I cable won't plug into DVD-D port).


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup, I got a Dell monitor and it came with a DVI cable. Plugged it into my mac mini and it looks great.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, I have a 20 inch widescreen dell monitor on the way. So whats the deal with the different dvi types, quality or just a format thing?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

DVI-D is Digital Only.
DVI-I is Digital and Analogue integrated on one cable (you can see it as the 4 extra pins around the horizontal blade).


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Come on, I provided a link in the second posting in this thread...


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Um, nobody has mentioned it, so I will.

It's also a resolution issue. Screens of 24" and larger such as the Apple 30" LCD need a DVI-D cable. For 22" and smaller screens like those that are 1680x1024, and similar size, a DVI-I cable is sufficient.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

This thread is getting ridiculous... doesn't anybody read the information provided?

It's possible to get DVD-I dual-link cables as it is to get DVI-D dual-link cables. These are required for higher resolution monitors like the Apple 30".


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Of course people don't read deeper into these issues. Most of the threads on ehMac wouldn't exist if people took the time to look up simple information like DVI connectors.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Mee-ouch!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mikef said:


> This thread is getting ridiculous... doesn't anybody read the information provided?
> 
> It's possible to get DVD-I dual-link cables as it is to get DVI-D dual-link cables. These are required for higher resolution monitors like the Apple 30".


I think your point is that GGs post is incorrect.

For the high resolution monitors you need to go with dual link cables, either DVI-D or DVI-I.
DVI-D is a subset of DVI-I, so a DVI-I cable will work with a DVI-I or a DVI-D application but not the other way around.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's been said before.



guytoronto said:


> Of course people don't read deeper into these issues. Most of the threads on ehMac wouldn't exist if people took the time to look up simple information like DVI connectors.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

krs said:


> I think your point is that GGs post is incorrect.


Actually, I didn't understand why Wonderings couldn't read about DVI using the link I provided. People are too damned lazy...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mikef said:


> Actually, I didn't understand why Wonderings couldn't read about DVI using the link I provided. People are too damned lazy...


True - but perhaps some of them don't have sufficient technical knowledge to follow what's being said in the article.


----------



## CA_Aladdin (Dec 4, 2008)

*and what exactly is a DVI !!????*



mikef said:


> DVI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yes, a "DVI" cable is what you're looking for. I've yet to see a DVI cable on the market that wasn't DVI-I (both analog & digital)




The info contained on the page where the above link points to (wikipedia) is unhelpful to say the least (nothing personal toward you mikef). For starters, one must be a great techie to get what a "digital video interface" actually means and is (not to mention all other aspects of what "DVI" stands for on our planet).

You may try this on wikipedia:
Digital Visual Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

While googling for "what is a dvi?", I found couple of these links to give me a basic idea. It may still be a bit too techie for some, so i encourage you to google your heart out. For me, it's a start...and hope it helps you.

A brief intro to DVI technology:
What is a DVI?

Different DVI types of cables/ports:
What are DVI Cables?


peace


----------

